# IOmega Ego Hardrive wont work on MAC



## skripalf (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought a new 500GB hard drive. It is to be used for business purposes so not only will I be using it but so will my business partner. When we plug it in to the PC it works fine. When we plug it into either of the two mac books we have in our house, it will not work. Says it is "read only". Sooner than later I will not be using the PC anymore but I need to make sure that this hard drive is going to work on a MAC for sure!

I formatted the Hard drive on the PC but that did not work.

Any ideas??


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Probably means you formatted it with NTFS filesystem.

You'll need to install NTFS-3g on the Mac to be able to write to that filesystem.

http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/2010/10/ntfs-3g-for-mac-os-x-2010102.html


----------

